# Template Guide sizes



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I recently started getting serious about dovetail joinery. I have a one year old Rockler dovetail jig with both half blind and through templates (I think they have replaced it with another model) and the new MLCS dovetail jig for 24 inch (61 cm) half blind joints. They both came with template guides for Porter-Cable style bases, not the Oak Park bases I use. I was greatly concerned that I would either have to figure out a way to use the Porter-Cable sized guides or purchase template guides from Lee Valley. Both the Rockler and MLCS were labeled as outside diameters that do match Oak-Park guides that I have, but the labeled inside diameters were larger. I also saw that Lee Valley has template guides with the Oak-Park 1 1/2 inch overall diameter and the same "official" outer and inner diameters as the Rockler and MLCS guides. I compared the Oak-Park guides with the Rockler and MLCS guides and found that the MLCS guide has an identical inner diameter to the Oak-Park guide but the Rockler innner diameter is slightly larger, as labeled. I then tested whether the dovetail bits with each jig would fit the Oak-Park guides, AND THEY DO WORK even though the Oak Park "official" inner diameters are too small. I may have misunderstood the Oak-Park diimensions, because upon further reading the "inner diameter" is actually the largest sized bit that can be used with the particular guide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI mftha

" not the Oak Park bases I use"

I'm not to sure of what you are saying... ?

If you want to use the Rockler/MLCS jig(s) you will need to use the PC type guides.

Most routers can't take on the bigger guides...unless you make your own base plate...

But if you are saying you want to put in dovetails on the router table using the bigger guides it can be done....

=========



mftha said:


> I recently started getting serious about dovetail joinery. I have a one year old Rockler dovetail jig with both half blind and through templates (I think they have replaced it with another model) and the new MLCS dovetail jig for 24 inch (61 cm) half blind joints. They both came with template guides for Porter-Cable style bases, not the Oak Park bases I use. I was greatly concerned that I would either have to figure out a way to use the Porter-Cable sized guides or purchase template guides from Lee Valley. Both the Rockler and MLCS were labeled as outside diameters that do match Oak-Park guides that I have, but the labeled inside diameters were larger. I also saw that Lee Valley has template guides with the Oak-Park 1 1/2 inch overall diameter and the same "official" outer and inner diameters as the Rockler and MLCS guides. I compared the Oak-Park guides with the Rockler and MLCS guides and found that the MLCS guide has an identical inner diameter to the Oak-Park guide but the Rockler innner diameter is slightly larger, as labeled. I then tested whether the dovetail bits with each jig would fit the Oak-Park guides, AND THEY DO WORK even though the Oak Park "official" inner diameters are too small. I may have misunderstood the Oak-Park diimensions, because upon further reading the "inner diameter" is actually the largest sized bit that can be used with the particular guide.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I was trying to say that I have Oak Park guides and base plates but the Rockler and MLCS dovetail jigs come with their own bits and template guides. These template guides fit the Porter-Cable sized base plates, not the Oak Par base plates. The included template guides are also labeled with inner diameters that do not match the Oak Park guides with the same outer diameter, and so I was concerned that I would not be able to use the template guides that I have that do fit my base plates. Does this explanation clear up your question and clarify my posting?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi mftha,

If you intend on using a Rockler or MLCS dt jig, make your own base plate that will take on the guides. Technically, you already have a template to do this. The orginal base plate from your router. You only need to modify the hole for the guide(s).

Mike, (a moderator), has posted a sticky just today about making a base plate. Also, there are many threads about the same topic. Bj, could probably find that info faster than I could. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I was trying to say that the templates guides I have from Oak-Park do work with both the Rockler and MLCS jigs, so I do not have to modify anything! I thought this information might be worth sharing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI mftha

Here's just one more small tip,, the templates fingers can be used on the router table with the fence in place ,, no need to use the Rockler/MLCS jigs..if you don't want to.

Then you can use the PC guides or the OP type guides..in the router table base place.


=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Here's two good ones..

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5704-make-your-own-sub-base-pc-guides.html
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html#post73038

==========



Hamlin said:


> Hi mftha,
> 
> If you intend on using a Rockler or MLCS dt jig, make your own base plate that will take on the guides. Technically, you already have a template to do this. The orginal base plate from your router. You only need to modify the hole for the guide(s).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had forgotten about Rusty's posting, I would of made it a sticky and not spent the time shooting Brian working... I could of been spending time on a project. Thanks for the reminder BJ!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI mftha
> 
> Here's just one more small tip,, the templates fingers can be used on the router table with the fence in place ,, no need to use the Rockler/MLCS jigs..if you don't want to.
> 
> ...


Thanks, BobJ. I had wondered if that were the case and if not why not, but I had never gotten around to testing it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

mftha said:


> I was trying to say that the templates guides I have from Oak-Park do work with both the Rockler and MLCS jigs, so I do not have to modify anything! I thought this information might be worth sharing.


Hi mftha,

My appologies, I misunderstood what you were trying to say. (Sometimes that round thing that sits on top of my shoulders is a little bit denser than the wood I shape).


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi Hamlin, 

Trust me, I know with absolute certainty that you are not the only one on this forum who has failures in the round thing that sits on top of shoulders.

The more I think about it, the more I wish there were template guides that fit 100 mm (just under 4 in) openings and come in size ranges including for example 75 mm (just under 3 in), 50 mm (just under 2 in) and Template Tom's favorite, the 40 mm guide. I would also have a series of router plate inserts to effectively reduce the size of the opening. With the Oak Park base plates, I have had problems with large diameter bits too large to fit the 1 1/5 inch opening, but leave cavernous gaps between the bit and support by the base plate when the 3 1/8 diameter base plate is used.

Do you or anyone else have any ideas? I am hesitant to spend hundreds of dollars on a new base plate and table top combination, but that might be my best choice.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi mftha,

You might want to take a very close look at Bj's gallery on his guides. He made some "inserts" for just such sizes. Right now, I can't seem to find a link to them. Hopefully Bj will see this and provide a link. Otherwise, shoot him a pm.

Found the link: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7707-guide-rack.html


----------

